# Riku(Kingdom Hearts) vs. Sasuke



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

Riku from the Kingdom Hearts Series, vs. Sasuke Uchiha from Naruto Shippuden all Powers for both Chracters.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Riku rapes him so hard it isn't even funny.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Riku rapes him so hard it isn't even funny.



It would be Nice of you actually gave some points as to how?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 21, 2010)

He's really fast adn can cut skyscrappers in two


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 21, 2010)

Fangirl bait battle par deux
Riku sends sasuke into the darkness and sasuke orgasm's so hard he explodes
riku wins


----------



## RikodouGai (Aug 21, 2010)

Riku cuts Sasuke's head off before he can think.


----------



## dwabn (Aug 21, 2010)

riku stomps. hes superior to sasuke in almost every category.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> He's really fast adn can cut skyscrappers in two



Sasuke's Kirin, Travels at 1/1000th of a second, deeming it Unavoidable, unless Riku can travel at 1/1000 of seconds to dodge it, then there is no point, He Will Die. It because of the Keyblade, that Riku can cut through skyscrapers...


----------



## RikodouGai (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Sasuke's Kirin, Travels at 1/1000th of a second, deeming it Unavoidable, unless Riku can travel at 1/1000 of seconds to dodge it, then there is no point, He Will Die. It because of the Keyblade, that Riku can cut through skyscrapers...


Kirin takes loads of prep, which Riku won't allow Sasuke to have.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Sasuke's Kirin, Travels at 1/1000th of a second, deeming it Unavoidable, unless Riku can travel at 1/1000 of seconds to dodge it, then there is no point, He Will Die. It because of the Keyblade, that Riku can cut through skyscrapers...


I'm gonna assume you mean 1000 meters per second. Thats not even hypersonic


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Sasuke's Kirin, Travels at 1/1000th of a second, deeming it Unavoidable, unless Riku can travel at 1/1000 of seconds to dodge it, then there is no point, He Will Die.



Kirin takes preparation time. During the time Sasuke is desperately hurling katons into the sky, Riku rushes in and slices of his head.

Also, how the hell do you know Kirin's speed?



DemonFoxSlayer said:


> It because of the Keyblade, that Riku can cut through skyscrapers...



That's like saying, "It's because of the suit that Iron man can fly." Well, that doesn't change the fact he CAN fly, since he has the suit equipped, just like Riku will be wielding his keyblade.

Also, Kingdom Hearts 1 Riku was creating sonic booms. KH2 Riku is far more powerful.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> I'm gonna assume you mean 1000 meters per second. Thats not even hypersonic



Im talking about 1 Millisecond.... I know because i Beleive it was Zetsu who said it.

Okay, Fight Solved, Riku Wins...

Although Sasuke has his Amaterasu, and MS, Which I think could get Riku, but you probably will have a clever counter argument, so I'm Not gonna fan-boy, and Go ahead and Give the Match to Riku.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Sasuke's Kirin, Travels at 1/1000th of a second, deeming it Unavoidable, unless Riku can travel at 1/1000 of seconds to dodge it, then there is no point, He Will Die. It because of the Keyblade, that Riku can cut through skyscrapers...



Kirin takes too long to charge up. Riku deflected an omnidirectional laser barrage. He loops Sasuke's head off before he gets to do anything. And lol @ saying Riku needed a Keyblade to slice skyscrappers when he sent debris of them flying through Xemnas' shield with his BARE HANDS.



DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Im talking about 1 Millisecond....
> 
> Okay, Fight Solved, Riku Wins...
> 
> Although Sasuke has his Amaterasu, and MS, Which I think could get Riku, but you probably will have a clever counter argument, so I'm Not gonna fan-boy, and Go ahead and Give the Match to Riku.


Fact still remain Sasuke is too slow to initiate those attacks as Riku feats proven that he can move faster than Sasuke can see.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Im talking about 1 Millisecond....



Once again, how do you know the speed for Kirin? It was never stated in the manga. I think we all assumed it was just lightning speed, but obviously you disagree.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 21, 2010)

1 millisecond what?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Once again, how do you know the speed for Kirin? It was never stated in the manga. I think we all assumed it was just lightning speed, but obviously you disagree.



Zetsu Said it.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Zetsu Said it.



No, he didn't. He never gave a specific timeframe.

Scans, please.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> No, he didn't. He never gave a specific timeframe.
> 
> Scans, please.



He meant this 
or this thread, where time stopping is restricted
But Sasuke is still gonna get blitz before he set this up.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

Heroic Trunks said:


> He meant this
> or this thread, where time stopping is restricted
> But Sasuke is still gonna get blitz before he set this up.



Thank you.

I concede my case.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I concede my case.



I proved my point. Kirin travels that fast... Now for Riku vs Sasuke...
Riku Wins, End of That.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 21, 2010)

Wait, Kirin is lightning speed now?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 21, 2010)

Has not it always been?

Also this thread brings back memories.

Mostly cause it's been done before.
It's original was the first OBD thread I posted in.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 21, 2010)

The problem is that the KHverse is terrible for feats/consistency. Sora can cut down giant monsters and slice through skyscrapers yet struggles to move rocks the size of his body, even with the help of Donald and Goofy? And Riku's supposed to be no better than him, given that he's the main character and all, and Riku's just his "lolrival." Speed-wise, it's even worse; Sora would appear to only move at average to peak human speeds while running and in combat. He has a move called "Sonic Blade", but

1. it could just be considered a meaningless name

and

2. it's generally agreed that faster Naruto characters (like Sasuke) are supersonic anyway.

I don't know. I see Sasuke winning this with either Genjutsu or Amaterasu. Riku doesn't really have a counter for either.



hadomaru said:


> Wait, Kirin is lightning speed now?



Well, yeah. One would assume that *lightning* is *lightning-speed*.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> 2. it's generally agreed that faster Naruto characters (like Sasuke) are supersonic anyway.



approved by who? people who watch the anime but dont read the manga?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

oh, come on! sasuke is weak, but not that weak! yes, I read naruto, and yes, I've played all the kingdom hearts (even if I don't like the KH verse.). could someone tell me how could a peak human or low superhuman keep up with a superhuman. please! because I think KH is a little bit overrated, the strongest beign in there is sephiroth.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> oh, come on! sasuke is weak, but not that weak! yes, I read naruto, and yes, I've played all the kingdom hearts (even if I don't like the KH verse.). could someone tell me how could a peak human or low superhuman keep up with a superhuman. please! because I think KH is a little bit overrated, the strongest beign in there is sephiroth.


sephiroth would annihilate the narutoverse 1000x over, saying him being the strongest doesnt help your claim, and i hope you mean sasuke is a peak human or low superhuman because riku greatly outclasses him in every category


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

what? does riku have good feats? I don't see him above peak human speed, maybe I don't remember well, so show/tell me some feat


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 21, 2010)

Riku is hypersonic.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 21, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> approved by who? people who watch the anime but dont read the manga?



People who have actually read the manga.

Kisame's Shouten escaping the detonation of a bomb at point-blank, despite being half a tier slower than Sasuke. Sasuke himself doing a Byakuya-style Shunshin on some Juin-enhanced fodder and covering a distance of about 15m without leaving so much as a single speed line in his wake. General speedscaling.

I thought all this was old news? Guess I was wrong.



Level7N00b said:


> Riku is hypersonic.



Based on what?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Sasuke's Kirin, Travels at 1/1000th of a second, deeming it *Unavoidable*,


Reflect.


Even if he didn't you know, want to avoid it


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Im talking about 1 Millisecond.... I know because i Beleive it was Zetsu who said it.
> 
> Okay, Fight Solved, Riku Wins...
> 
> Although Sasuke has his Amaterasu, and MS, Which I think could get Riku, but you probably will have a clever counter argument, so I'm Not gonna fan-boy, and Go ahead and Give the Match to Riku.



If you really are curisous, well, Riku can just snuff it out with Dark Firaga


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Wait a second how the hell is lightning SOL? Also could you consider the second fight of the last boss in KH 2 a deemable feat (It's hard to tell what's a usable feat in video games) you know the one where him and sora are teleporting around deflecting lasers.



The amount of tiers riku is above the entire narutoverse, let alone Sasuke is very considerable. Don't over think it.
Just ignore what everyone is saying and simply state "Riku Dark Corridors sasuke into space"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2010)

Riku opens up a Dark Gateway and pushes Sasuke through. Win through BFR yay

He opens up another one, then waits for a second as Sasuke comes running out and then takes his head off with one swing of his sword.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> Based on what?



In KH1, Riku made sonic booms.

In KH2, he's more powerful, and Sora has clearly hypersonic feats involving the bullets in the PotC level.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Pre Blind Fall KH2 Riku can summon and control armies of Neo-Heartless


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Not that riku couldn't you know, wear only the black cloak strap his hands behind his back and promise to do nothing while Sasuke tries to deal to him everything he could possibly dish out and still remain mostly unharmed though


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> In KH1, *Riku made sonic booms*.
> 
> In KH2, he's more powerful, and Sora has clearly hypersonic feats involving the bullets in the PotC level.



Aren't sonic booms generally just considered visual effects unless someone brings them up? Not that I have a problem with a Hypersonic Riku.

Anyway, Riku rapes.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 21, 2010)

Is Xemnas' light show still considered true lasers, or are they just unquantifiable energy beams? I'd have to ask the same about Xigbars "bullets" as well as the bullets from the sniper nobodies, are they considered bullet speed? I want to lean towards no but it's been awhile since I've played so I can't remember anything that could verify it one way or another.

Though Riku can fight relatively evenly with Sora who can react to and fight off Sephiroth.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 21, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> Is Xemnas' light show still considered true lasers, or are they just unquantifiable energy beams? I'd have to ask the same about Xigbars "bullets" as well as the bullets from the sniper nobodies, are they considered bullet speed?


They were always just unquantifiable energy beams.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 21, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> They were always just unquantifiable energy beams.



I figured, but at one point or another they were claimed to be true lasers. I think someone said something about a game creator comment or a comment by someone in game or something. So what's the jury say about Xigbar and the sniper nobodies bullets? Unquantifiable lasers?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If you really are curisous, well, Riku can just snuff it out with Dark Firaga



Okay, How About Susanoo Sasuke is Freakin Invincible...


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

lol. sephiroth is as overrated as possible, and KH too. I haven't see any hypersonic feat in the whole game. I hate sasuke but I'm quite sure he could knock riku down.


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 21, 2010)

Riku but concerning I am a KH FAN


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Okay, How About Susanoo Sasuke is Freakin Invincible...



Considering Danzou was able to get through it....


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Okay, How About Susanoo Sasuke is Freakin Invincible...



He could unlock Susano-o with the keyblade, or summon hearrtlesses hinside of him, or dark corridor him out of the armor, but I guess Warp Striking him by opening warp portals inside of his shield should do the trick.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 21, 2010)

Sephiroth may be overrated but he's still tiers above Sasuke in terms of ability.



Banhammer said:


> He could unlock Susano-o with the keyblade, or summon hearrtlesses hinside of him, or dark corridor him out of the armor, but I guess Warp Striking him by opening warp portals inside of his shield should do the trick.



Actually, I don't think Susano'O would count as a locked door. Though opening a portal inside of Susano'O should work rather nicely.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

He could also create anti-sasuke, but I cannot possibly phantom what that would create


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

The complete opposite of the poor unquality that is sasuke. My god, the quality that would make, I don't think many men could imagine it.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm just now remembering the Body Flame Technique... Could Come in handy... Riku makes a portal in susanno, but sasuke uses the Body Flame Technique and Disappears...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> The complete opposite of the poor unquality that is sasuke. My god, the quality that would make, I don't think many men could imagine it.



Think Dave and then go from there


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

and what about the mangekyou's amaterasu spam? it burns till the target is destroyed


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a good base CD. Hey do you have that pic of dave and bro cutting Sasuke in half?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> and what about the mangekyou's amaterasu spam? it burns till the target is destroyed



Theres an Idea...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He could also create anti-sasuke, but I cannot possibly phantom what that would create


I can't 'phantom' anything


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> I'm just now remembering the Body Flame Technique... Could Come in handy... Riku makes a portal in susanno, but sasuke uses the Body Flame Technique and Disappears...



Are you talking about the one-time weird shunshin he, Orochimaru, and Kabuto used to run away?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> Are you talking about the one-time weird shunshin he, Orochimaru, and Kabuto used to run away?



Technically it's not running away... He probably knew if he walked away that Naruto would go after him... So he Burned away... But yes. that Technique.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> That's a good base CD. Hey do you have that pic of dave and bro cutting Sasuke in half?



you could ask Nimademe for it


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Aren't sonic booms generally just considered visual effects unless someone brings them up? Not that I have a problem with a Hypersonic Riku.
> 
> Anyway, Riku rapes.



They make "BOOM" sounds.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> Are you talking about the one-time weird shunshin he, Orochimaru, and Kabuto used to run away?



I think he's talking about setting Susano'o's bones on fire with amaterasu. 

Though, I think Riku is smart enough to know that its probably not a good idea to touch black flames. 

EDIT: NVM


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Why is this still going, this should of ended at he cuts skyscrapers in half.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> I think he's talking about setting Susano'o's bones on fire with amaterasu.
> 
> Though, I think Riku is smart enough to know that its probably not a good idea to touch black flames. ]



Considering how utterly retarded Kingdom Hearts characters are on average, I doubt Riku would know not to touch sinister looking black flames.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Okay, How About Susanoo Sasuke is Freakin Invincible...



You wouldn't believe how overused that argument is. Susanoo doesn't make him anywhere near invincible.



DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Technically it's not running away... He probably knew if he walked away that Naruto would go after him... So he Burned away... But yes. that Technique.



Leaving the battlefield is forfeiting.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> oh, come on! sasuke is weak, but not that weak! yes, I read naruto, and yes, I've played all the kingdom hearts (even if I don't like the KH verse.). could someone tell me how could a peak human or low superhuman keep up with a superhuman. please! because I think KH is a little bit overrated, the strongest beign in there is sephiroth.



Actually, Twilight Xemnas so far has been the strongest being in the KH universe.  Sephiroth is weaker than him.  In fact, Sephiroth is probably around end of KH2 Sora and Riku.  Possibly even a bit weaker.

Anyways, KH isn't nearly as overrated as many here like to believe.  Sora has MANY legitimately super human feats.  He has strength feats which dwarf Naruto's current best strength feats and speed feats which are flat out insane.

Hell, Sora has even killed an immortal Genie and he did that when he wasn't even at his strongest.

See, this is a rape thread.  It's just not fair.  Especially once you start factoring in all of Sora's magic.  Or if you want to be especially evil, factor in his gummie ship.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Hell, Sora has even killed an immortal Genie and he did that when he wasn't even at his strongest.



Kingdom Hearts genies do not equal the genies from Aladdin. Proof? When Jafar wished Genie to kill Sora, he had to. 

The genies in Kingdom Hearts ARE very powerful, but nowhere near as powerful as the original versions.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

And Sora wasn't anywhere near Sephiroth in KH2 or 1, he was holding his own, but for all that time Sephiroth seemed more like he was messing with him for the hell of it rather than an actual fight.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

I still haven't been able to beat sephiroth in KH1.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay Riku Wins.

Battle Solved...


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> I still haven't been able to beat sephiroth in KH1.



The fact that your in an extremely boxed space doesn't help either.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

Enclave said:


> He wished for Genie to crush them, he didn't specify for Genie to kill them.  Crushing them is something Genie is allowed to do.



Same thing. Genie is not allowed to directly kill people in the movies, yet he is forced to try and directly kill Sora in the game. If Genie's rules are completely different, it's impossible to use movie feats. 



Enclave said:


> Also, what makes you think that they aren't as powerful as in Aladdin?  Look at in KH2 when Sora fights Jafar.  Jafar laid waste to Agrabah in moments and started teleporting buildings and debris at Sora during their fight.  Not to mention all the other crazy energy attacks and lightning he was using.



Magical attacks, teleportation, and telekinesis are not the same as juggling planets and the high level reality warping that Genie performed in the movies. In the game, did we ever see Genie create hundreds of dancers and elephants on a whim?



Enclave said:


> Remember, *the only way a Genie can kill is via indirect methods,* such as dropping a building on somebody or other such things.  I believe this was brought up in one of the Aladdin sequels, and this is exactly what Jafar was doing to try to kill Sora.  It's just too bad that Sora isn't a pushover and his weapon seems capable of killing immortal beings.



Which shows the contradiction. Genie trying to whack you in KH1 is as direct as it gets.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> No offense but you suck then, I made sephiroth my little white-haired bitch time and time again  No ill feelings man.



What level are you and with what weapon?


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts 2 was such a shitty game. 

All the memories are coming back.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> What level are you and with what weapon?



If your less than 70, your probably gonna get killed.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Ultima weapon and the first time I beat was at 80, I then used him and the frost titan to rocket all the way up to 99.



I only faced him at level 70 with Oblivion. 

Though, now i'm level 84 and have Ultima Weapon, I think i'll give it another shot.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> I only faced him at level 70 with Oblivion.
> 
> Though, now i'm level 84 and have Ultima Weapon, I think i'll give it another shot.



Just make sure to bring Elixers with you.  Makes things easier.

Also, remember that when you're using Strike Raid, you're invincible as I recall.  Thus you can use it to avoid some of his more punishing attacks.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

how do you get ultima weapon?


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> how do you get ultima weapon?



First you have to make all other synthesis items, then you have to gather the materials listed for it.



C. Hook said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2 was such a shitty game.
> 
> All the memories are coming back.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> The complete opposite of the poor unquality that is sasuke. My god, the quality that would make, I don't think many men could imagine it.



You understand my struggles. The rep system clearly does not



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> and what about the mangekyou's amaterasu spam? it burns till the target is destroyed


I think Riku can handle sasuke in less than seven days.
Reflect and Dark Shield are also there for his convienience though
Anyway, it should be meaningless, since Riku's got a black cloak


waka0793 said:


> I think he's talking about setting Susano'o's bones on fire with amaterasu.
> 
> Though, I think Riku is smart enough to know that its probably not a good idea to touch black flames.
> 
> EDIT: NVM



Sasuke: Daaaarkness




Riku: If you must 
Rise, heartless


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

disney universe is creepy.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay... Why isn't this thread over.? Riku Wins End of Story.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> disney universe is creepy.




Chernabog was a fun boss fight. One of the most enjoyable parts of the first Kingdom Hearts, really (Although I'd say the extra boss fights are the best parts).


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Just because you admitted defeat doesn't mean everyone has, besides now it's about the +1's


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Chernabog was a fun boss fight. One of the most enjoyable parts of the first Kingdom Hearts, really (Although I'd say the extra boss fights are the best parts).



You mean like that phantom guy in neverland and that that multi-armed scarab guy in agrabah? 

(that scarab guy pissed me off for some reason.)


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

the extra bosses were the only characters I really appreciated. I love the ghost in neverland. I can't defeat that thing


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't remember a scarab guy

But yeah, them, sephiroth the ice and earth titans


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> You mean like that phantom guy in neverland and that that multi-armed scarab guy in agrabah?
> 
> (that scarab guy pissed me off for some reason.)



The Phantom made me piss myself and I ran outta the room and hid behind a woman.

Kurt Vista, was easy.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

I found Kurt Ziza harder than Sephiroth for a while.

Then I realized that Tinkerbell makes the fight a thousand times easier.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> the extra bosses were the only characters I really appreciated. I love the ghost in neverland. I can't defeat that thing



He's actually rather easy once you know you have to use stopra on the clock tower.



Banhammer said:


> I don't remember a scarab guy
> 
> But yeah, them, sephiroth the ice and earth titans



You know that big thing you have to fight while in agrabah while you're going to the cave of wonders on the carpet?

EDIT: his name is kurt ziza.

I found the earth titan to be dissapointingly easy (which is good for when you want to level up.) Though, ice titan and sephiroth were awesome.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 21, 2010)

The Rock Titan was retardedly easy. And th Ice Titan wasn't so hard either, a lot of block spam was needed though.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Kurt Vista, was easy.



The reason he pissed me off was because I was only level 50 and I was low on health when I first came across him.



Level7N00b said:


> The Rock Titan was retardedly easy. And th Ice Titan wasn't so hard either, a lot of block spam was needed though.



True, the Ice titan wasn't difficult, but it does take awhile to beat him.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Except Genie DOES kill you. It's possible to die from Genie's attacks.



Except he doesn't, Sora losing that fight is non-canon.



> Which was mere teleportation. Once again, there's no feats up there with Aladdin's Genie or Genie Jafar (Who was juggling PLANETS). Name one feat from Kingdom Hearts genies that can be classified as high level reality warping.



One feat?  When Genie first shows up and explains to Aladdin that he has 3 wishes, he splits himself into 3 parts.

Also in KH2 as I recall while you're fighting Jafar you occasionally get brought into what seems to be another dimension filled with blackness, smoke and Jafar hurling debris at you.  Creating pocket dimensions?  That right there is high level reality warping.



> Okay, so if Jafar told Genie to "Stab Sora repeatedly." would Genie do it?



Even stabbing somebody in a non-fatal location can kill them, so odds are Genie couldn't do that.  However if he could stab Sora repeatedly and ensure that Sora wouldn't die, then yes he should be allowed to do that.



> And once again, Genie can kill you in that battle.



Again, Sora losing that fight is non-canon.



> Also, Disney movies are NOT part of the Kingdom Hearts canon. The plots are different, the characters often act different, the universe is different... Seriously, stop using them.



Who said they are?  What you quoted was me commenting how people love ignoring characters feats in the game itself, such as the 1,000 lasers feat, or ignoring how Hercules threw the Rock Titan into space.  Or claiming the buildings that Sora and Riku were demolishing weren't actually buildings.  I was talking about in-game shit.



waka0793 said:


> True, the Ice titan wasn't difficult, but it does take awhile to beat him.



It may take a while to beat him, but he's one of the best sources for xp in the game.  Deflecting all those ice projectiles back at him earns you a fair bit of xp.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2010)

Seems I got here too late. Riku win.

Also, I very much doubt Sora would win against the movie versions of Genie or Jafar.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Except he doesn't, Sora losing that fight is non-canon.



It shows that Genie ABLE TO KILL. If he wasn't, he wouldn't kill you. What else is there to say? 



Enclave said:


> One feat?  When Genie first shows up and explains to Aladdin that he has 3 wishes, he splits himself into 3 parts.



That's shapeshifting. Do you really think that's on the level of creating an entire parade?



Enclave said:


> Also in KH2 as I recall while you're fighting Jafar you occasionally get brought into what seems to be another dimension filled with blackness, smoke and Jafar hurling debris at you.  Creating pocket dimensions?  That right there is high level reality warping.



Pocket dimension?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFtJGf9ls3M[/YOUTUBE]

Doesn't look like one to me. Hell, it could be classified as an illusion (It's quite similar to what Zexion did). Even then, Orochimaru created a pocket dimension that was as big as that; I don't think he exactly counts as a high level reality warper, do you?

And if he's a high level reality warper... Why is he using objects that already exist in Agrabah to kill Sora? Why not just reality warp in a fucking huge BFG, or even simply a wall of swords?



Enclave said:


> Even stabbing somebody in a non-fatal location can kill them, so odds are Genie couldn't do that.  However if he could stab Sora repeatedly and ensure that Sora wouldn't die, then yes he should be allowed to do that.



And hitting them repeatedly with blows that could crush their bones and cause internal bleeding won't?



Enclave said:


> Again, Sora losing that fight is non-canon.



And again, what it shows is that Genie is willing to kill Sora.

Unless you want to claim that Xemnas' life drain technique can't kill, since Sora losing is not canon.



Enclave said:


> Who said they are?  What you quoted was me commenting how people love ignoring characters feats in the game itself, such as the 1,000 lasers feat, or ignoring how Hercules threw the Rock Titan into space.  Or claiming the buildings that Sora and Riku were demolishing weren't actually buildings.  I was talking about in-game shit.



Sorry, I thought you were talking about the common idea that Sora beat a high level reality warping Genie. He did not. Jafar is not a high level reality warper.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Did any of you play chain of memories?


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Did any of you play chain of memories?



I did.

Meh. Really, that entire game is just... Meh.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Hook, you don't seem to quite grasp how disney canon works.

Everything is always canon for everyone at all time unless it isn't. The end.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2010)

I've played it twice. Once on the gameboy, but my gameboy was stolen before I could finish it, and once on the PS2. I was at the end of the game, but I lost my memory card. So I still have yet to beat it.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hook, you don't seem to quite grasp how disney canon works.
> 
> Everything is always canon for everyone at all time unless it isn't. The end.



Amazing conclusion.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I did.
> 
> Meh. Really, that entire game is just... Meh.



The only reason I played it was to find out what happened between KH1 and 2.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Amazing conclusion.



For example movie Alladin and series Hercules are suposed to be in the same universe, only Genie mythos makes it impossible to be so, and Kingdom Hearts which is a story about a boy crossing the multiverse, downright splits them.


The comics, who are the canon backstory for uncle scrooge have already at some point or another established all of them together, including Pirates of the Carabeans (not depp pirates, other ones) with Tron, while these animated series of Alladin have done stuff I'm not even gonna get started into


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> and once on the PS2. I was at the end of the game, but I lost my memory card. So I still have yet to beat it.



Did you play as Riku?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope, never made it there.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

That sucks, it was actually pretty fun to play as riku. Though, his final boss was ****ing easy.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 21, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> That sucks, it was actually pretty fun to play as riku. Though, his final boss was ****ing easy.



In the Gameboy Advance version, he's the hardest boss in the game.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh I plan to find my memory card. I'm going to finish that game.

In the mean time, I'll be finishing up 358/2 Days before Birth by Sleep is released.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not playing the new three games. I don't have the platform and find making that instead of a real playstation game to be rather in poor form


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> In the Gameboy Advance version, he's the hardest boss in the game.



I'm talking about the PS2 version. I never beat the gameboy version.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 21, 2010)

KH1 seems to be the only KH that's worth anything what with it having a nice story and not a convoluted mess.
\ Shame no one ever uses it for feats.

Also Sora/Riku seems to be a lot like Naruto/Sasuke when it comes to the implied gayness. Then agaiN Squeenix loves its Ho Yay/Foe Yay.


----------



## Rene (Aug 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Then agaiN Squeenix loves its Ho Yay/Foe Yay.


You just made me imagine Sin x Tidus.

Goddammit, I hate you.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Sora stands up to Riku when he learns of his fall to darkness because he has the strength of his friends.

Naruto hyperventilates and passes out

Riku struggles to dominate the power of darkness while remaining a good person in order to ultimately assist Sora's quest

Sasuke cries blood for a hundred chapter.

Totally relatable


----------



## Rene (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Sora stands up to Riku when he learns of his fall to darkness because he has the strength of his friends.
> 
> Naruto hyperventilates and passes out
> 
> ...


Well at least Kairi and Sakura fulfill their role of being completely useless perfectly.

No, wait. Didn't Kairi give you a summon charm or a keychain? Damn.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

She gives you OathKeeper one of the iconic keyblades and at the end of KHII she gets handed a keyblade herself and she goes kick some ass. 

Also, she's a character in Dead Fantasy which is possibly more awesome than anything in Naruto


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2010)

Rene said:


> Well at least Kairi and Sakura fulfill their role of being completely useless perfectly.
> 
> No, wait. Didn't Kairi give you a summon charm or a keychain? Damn.



She gave him Oathkeeper, and also returned him to his orignal form when he ws a heartless, In II she's given a Keyblade of her own to fight with, and goes to kill off some Shadows.

If III ever gets released, she'll probably have a more combat orientated part to the story like Riku does in II


----------



## Rene (Aug 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> If III ever gets released, she'll probably have a more combat orientated part to the story like Riku does in II


I wonder if III will also have you stuck in an introduction level for 4 hours before getting to the main storyline.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> It shows that Genie ABLE TO KILL. If he wasn't, he wouldn't kill you. What else is there to say?



No it doesn't, it's simply a gameplay mechanic to increase challenge.  We flat out know that Genie cannot kill, end of story.



> That's shapeshifting. Do you really think that's on the level of creating an entire parade?



Dude, splitting into 3 separate beings is NOT shapeshifting.  They were 3 separate beings and unconnected.



> Pocket dimension?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFtJGf9ls3M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Doesn't look like one to me. Hell, it could be classified as an illusion (It's quite similar to what Zexion did). Even then, Orochimaru created a pocket dimension that was as big as that; I don't think he exactly counts as a high level reality warper, do you?



What was illusory about it?  Hell, what would be the point of him making such an illusion?  None.

Also, Orochimaru never did create a pocket dimension.  He created a mental world in a damn Genjutsu.  It wasn't a real place.  Also, creating pocket dimensions is a major reality warping feat, hell it's one of Franklin Richards greatest feats of reality warping and he's one of Marvels strongest reality warpers.  Of course he did it on a far larger scale than Jafar did which would suggest that Jafar isn't as powerful as say Franklin Richards as a child which possibly could also suggest that Jafar in KH isn't quite as powerful as he is in the movies.  But he's still a high level reality warper.



> And if he's a high level reality warper... Why is he using objects that already exist in Agrabah to kill Sora? Why not just reality warp in a fucking huge BFG, or even simply a wall of swords?



Well for one he's a Disney villain.  For another, it's likely a far lesser energy cost to teleport existing items than creating new items out of nothing.  Besides, Sora has been hit by both blades and bullets as early as the first Kingdom Hearts.  I doubt such things would be all that much more useful than just tossing building debris at him.



> And hitting them repeatedly with blows that could crush their bones and cause internal bleeding won't?



Sora is made of tougher stuff than you seem to think.  We're talking about somebody who can take hits from a Hercules who isn't holding back.



> Unless you want to claim that Xemnas' life drain technique can't kill, since Sora losing is not canon.



Totally different situations.  Genies aren't allowed to kill, Xemnas has no such restriction.



> Sorry, I thought you were talking about the common idea that Sora beat a high level reality warping Genie. He did not. Jafar is not a high level reality warper.



Says you.  He may not be quite as powerful as he is in the movies, but he's still a fairly high level reality warper.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

He doesn't show the same feats, but he's the *exact same character*. 
At least a line of context be established between the two?


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2010)

Another fail  by you Demon fox slayer

Riku rapes Sasuke 



HARD


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 23, 2010)

Bender said:


> Another fail  by you Demon fox slayer
> 
> Riku rapes Sasuke
> 
> ...



Yeah, I Know that now. 

I forgot, about most of Riku's Feats, it's been awhile... But, now I know Riku stomps... 

He's much faster than Sasuke, he can warp snipe him, and own Sasuke... I replayed the game...

OBD wiki, has Riku as "Supersonic+, possibly Hypersonic."

While I think Sasuke is at a mere "Supersonic."


----------

